# Waiting



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is lady she is 3 yrs old registered Nubian and expecting May 8th . Would anyone like to see if they can guess how many kids she will have and if she will go early


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's gorgeous!

I think she's going to go 4 days early and have 2 doelings and 1 buckling!!!!


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh I hope ur right first time she kidded she had twin boys second time she had triplet boys


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

You're due some doelings then!!!!


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lets hope so


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well no signs of kids yet she is very uncomfortable but doing well and very big looks like she is starting labor very swollen and she has bagged up


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good luck, thinking pink for you


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh she is beautiful!!! And she looks so cozy in her kidding stall. What a cutie! I bet her babies are going to be just beautiful!
I am guessing she has some does in there....
I think she is going to have triplets.....
Timing.....I think she will be nearly on time.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

6 days and counting for you! Could be any second.

Hows her ligs? She bagging up nice?


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay everyone around 2:58 this afternoon my lady the momma kidded . Everything went so very well. So here it goes lady had triplets yeah all BOYS


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay here is a couple pics not that great but will post better ones tomorrow


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

NO WAY! All boys? How does that happen? You have a buck curse! lol

Glad that they are all healthy and the momma is doing good. I was right about triplets and early kidding! lol Just wrong about the sexes.


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes I think a boy curse also lol but all in all everyone healthy momma is good couldn't ask for anything more . Also her first time nursing the kids the people who had her always pulled babies as hey were born and bottle fed them well we decided to let them with her and she is absolutely WONDERFUL with all 3


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

any reason why they pulled? Does she have CAE? Glad she's being a pro! Its pretty much my happiest moment when I see Mommas nursing their kids for the first time.


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

I bought her off menadites they pulled all the goat kids when born and bottle fed


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Also no to the CAE


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice! Looks like you got a great doe that is a good mother.


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dayna this is first time for me also with goat and babies how long do they nurse for and I also read that u can seep rate mom from kids at night and milk mom in morning before u put her with babies at what age do u do that


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I like to wait until they are 3/4 weeks and I know they are starting to eat grain and hay first.


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you


----------

